# Disabled kid wants to go hunting... I need information



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello everyone! Where can I find information about disabled hunters. My coworkers son is permanently disabled and I know there are some accommodations made. Does anyone know where I can find out these details?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm not to sure about specifics but the DWR has special consideration for disabled persons. I would give them a call and get it from the horses mouth. I'm sure there are some organizations that would be willing to help out too UWC, RMEF or even the SFW.


----------



## killem&grillem (Jan 18, 2011)

check these guys out,

http://chairboundhuntersut.com/


----------

